# Happy Birthday Jennifer



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

_Hope you hava wonderful day and lots of Havie kisses_:kiss:


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Happy Birthday, dear Jennifer, Happy birthday to yooooooooou!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jennifer - Hope you have a wonderful birthday!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm 29 again!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey - what a surprise - so am I this coming year!! Boy, we all keep getting younger & younger :biggrin1:


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, Jennifer, me too! We could be twins ound:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::drum: Happy Birthday Jennifer!:drum::juggle:
Hope you have a fabulous year till you can turn 29 again in 2010!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: *


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!

Ryan


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!!!!*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jennifer.

Do we get to see pictures of the puppies celebrating with you?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Jennifer! arty:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I would have already posted some if it weren't for Alana eating my memory card. I picked a new one up when I went to the store tonight. I will try to get new pictures of the puppies up by tomorrow.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Alana you bad girl, I think mommy better send you to me so we can correct this problem.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jennifer!!!! I hope you are getting plenty of puppy breath...that would be the best present!!! Hugs to you!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy B-day Jennifer.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jennifer. Hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jennifer-Hope Your day was full of love-laughter-and lots of presents.

Miss Paige-Mr Roman-Ms Frannie said to tell you they are sending you tons of pupster kisses for your special day and they hope you got tons of treats-and cake & ice cream.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Isn't it amazing how many of your forum friends are 29 too! Must be the age to have a havanese!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!
arty:

Gina


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Alana you bad girl, I think mommy better send you to me so we can correct this problem.


Don't tempt me! LOL


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. I got a TomTom GPS system for my car so I can find all those dog shows including the hotel for the Nationals. Yea!!!!


----------

